# Does anyone have a Barclay poodle?



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am thinking of getting an apricot poodle from Barclay or a silver one from someone else. Does anyone have a Barclay poodle and/or been satisfied with them in the past or know of them? I think apricot is a very beautiful color but I am also wondering if it will fade to cream in the future. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't own one of her dogs, but she has a very good reputation with the Akc. Her dogs are beautiful, I've seen them in the ring, so I would definitely recommend her as a breeder.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I was in touch with Barbara Burdick of Barclay's when I was looking for a mini. She is a very well-regarded breeder and I enjoyed dealing with her. She was expecting a litter when I contacted her, in the mean time I went to look at a silver pup from Cabryn, and you know the happy ending of that story! I don't know about the fading of the apricot poodle's coat, but I know Barclay's reputation shines. Good luck with whomever you chose as your breeder, I envy you getting another mini pup!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been stalking her website!! I want to get one of her minis when we buy a house! Looking forward to this thread!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

I had an apricot mini (not from Barclay, but from a breeder no longer in business) that never faded. If anything, she got darker with age. Apricot is a beautiful color -- I highly recommend it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know anything about Barclay except that Millie has AM CH Maefare Barclay TP in her pedigree.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

When I was looking for a toy I contacted her on the recommendation of several people on this forum. She referred me to Swizzle's breeder (he will be a plat. gray when he clears). She was very helpful even though she knew she was not going to sell me a puppy. When I asked around dog shows she also had a good name. Dogs shows are a great place to find out about breeders. They can be very catty about someone who is not well regarded. The poodle community is very small and if the breeder is good chances are you can find out a lot of info. at the shows. I would try to see the parents to see if the color will fade. Good luck finding your puppy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is an apricot and he is 3 1/2 and I think he was pretty similar when born, maybe ears were a little deeper.


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an apricot from Barclay's.She has been a very good girl easily trained Has her titlle for rally excellent. her color is a deep apricot and has not fadedeven though she is almost 9 years old


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Barclay Poodles, but I rescued an apricot poodle (Brandy was fourteen years and eight months at the time), and he didn't appear to have faded at all. He was a nice shade of orange. Check out the _Cream, Sable & Apricot Poodle_ thread in the Photo forum. There are some apricot poodles in there, including Brandy.


----------



## Denver (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi All the Jazz,
I'm wondering if you bought the mini from Barclay and if you were happy.
Thanks!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

No, she ended up not really calling me back so I went with a black mini from DiMarniques in Delaware and have been very happy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No dealings with the breeder, but you are correct that many apricot will fade, some will stay the same or even darken a touch, but you can pretty much tell by 8-12 weeks old which of those a puppy will be. So if non-fading is important to you, at what age she would require you to commit to a puppy would be important to know.

Personally that is why I prefer silver - fading is welcomed and cherished! And they never look old, my 13 y/o Teaka looks the same as she did at age 3!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

all that jazz said:


> I am thinking of getting an apricot poodle from Barclay or a silver one from someone else. Does anyone have a Barclay poodle and/or been satisfied with them in the past or know of them? I think apricot is a very beautiful color but I am also wondering if it will fade to cream in the future. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


Sorry, I don't have any knowledge on Barclay Poodles. I do know that all of my apricots faded to cream, but they were all the VERY LIGHT apricots when they were puppies. I'm not experienced with color genes, but I think it would depend on the parents and maybe even grandparents. My Phantom girl, Kaydee, was a Red and Black Phantom. And while her black stayed jet black, the red eventually faded to an apricot. 

Good luck on the getting the information you're looking for!

Kathy


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe was a beautiful apricot/ redddish when born. She was very dark.

She faded to a pretty cream with red in it.

At 1 1/2 she is only slightly lighter than the siggy pic, yet still totally in the apricot family.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Now this is what apricot should look like! Not only holding his color, but this 3 year old's nose is the same color as his 4 y/o black brother's!







2 pet quality Dalin Toy Poodles


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> Zoe was a beautiful apricot/ redddish when born. She was very dark.
> 
> She faded to a pretty cream with red in it.
> 
> At 1 1/2 she is only slightly lighter than the siggy pic, yet still totally in the apricot family.


Zoe is beautiful! She still has the apricot on her ears, and that's so distinguished looking. All of mine started out with being a light apricot, and just a very light apricot on the ears. They eventually ended up being cream. Loved them dearly but I would someday like to get a dog like the color of Zoe. Really pretty.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

On my avatar is my 10 year old mini, GiGi....she was born this color and has stayed this color all her life...
I agree, it would depend on her background color...what colors were her parents and grandparents as to how set in color she would be...


----------

